# 2014 Income Tax Rates



## ratzakli (May 20, 2012)

Hi

_(I have posted this on another site but had no replies yet so apologies if you have already seen it elsewhere.)_

I'm getting more and more confused over the income tax situation in Greece and keep finding contradictory websites.

One http://www.world.tax-rates.org tells me that there are 9 different tax bands and a €2,000 personal allowance:

Income Tax Rate
€0 - €12,000 0.00%
€12,000 - €16,000	18.00%
€16,000 - €22,000	24.00%
€22,000 - €26,000	26.00%
€26,000 - €32,000	32.00%
€32,000 - €40,000	36.00%
€40,000 - €60,000	38.00%
€60,000 - €100,000	40.00%
€100,000 and up	45.00%

But another http://www.deloitte.com says that since 1 Jan 2014 there are now only 3 bands and the personal allowance has been removed: 

Income Tax Rate
€0 - €25,000	22.00%
€25,001 - €42,000	32.00%
€42,001 and above	42.00%

I would have a UK occupational pension and no other income so can anyone tell me which of these is correct? 

Of course, we aren't making the move across until spring of 2015 so I realise that it could all very well have changed by then!! :roll: 

Thanks

Ratzakli


----------



## narco a (Sep 20, 2013)

Hi Ratzakli

Like you I found this very unclear. My understanding is that if you are a Greek tax resident ie over 183 day or so you get a tax allowance of 2100 euros and then pay tax at 22%, up to the fist banding increment. There is also the worry that the UK will stop the £10,000 pound tax allowance as posted recently by the Grocer buts that's another matter. Where are u planning on moving to in Greece. I am looking at a place in the Peloponnese.


----------

